# SmartGWT oder (Sencha) GXT



## eagle1985 (3. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei mich mit GWT als UI frontend anzuschauen.

Da ich jedoch noch ein paar GUI-Komponenten mehr möchte als die Standart-Widgets von GWT bin ich dank Google auf SmartGWT und Sencha GXT (ehemalig ExtGWT??) gestossen.

Was habt Ihr für Efahrungen mit diesen beiden Frameworks gemacht und was haltet Ihr davon?
Mal abgesehen, dass SmartGWT gratis ist (zumindest Client-Seite) und GXT kostet.

danke für eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen.

Gruss eagle


----------



## darekkay (4. Okt 2012)

eagle1985 hat gesagt.:


> Mal abgesehen, dass SmartGWT gratis ist (zumindest Client-Seite) und GXT kostet.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auch GXT ist kostenlos, aber nur für nicht komerzielle Open Source Projekte. Aber auch bei SmartGWT handelt es sich bei der kostenlosen Lizenz um Open Source (wobei hier auch kommerzieller Einsatz erlaubt ist).
Eine Alternative wäre Vaadin, das gerade ziemlich "in" ist.


----------



## TheDoctor (5. Okt 2012)

Ich würde ebenfalls mal Vaadin mit in den Ring werfen. Wir haben uns für ein inhouse Projekt auch mit dem Thema befasst und sind aus diversen Gründen bei Vaadin hängen geblieben, wobei das nicht für alles gleich gut geeignet ist. Die Frage ist ein wenig was Du überhaupt machen möchtest.


----------

